# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Aikaleimauksista vielä

## Piirka

Miksi aika leimaantuu muotoon "Eilen klo 0.35" vaikka viestin on kirjoittanut hetkeä aikasemmin samana vuorokautena. Tuohon kummallisuuteen törmää oli sitä kirjautunut tai ei.

Piirka

----------


## vko

> Miksi aika leimaantuu muotoon "Eilen klo 0.35" vaikka viestin on kirjoittanut hetkeä aikasemmin samana vuorokautena. Tuohon kummallisuuteen törmää oli sitä kirjautunut tai ei.


Tämä bugi on nyt korjattu. Samalla tosin otin käyttäjiltä pois oikeudet muokata omia aika-asetuksiaan, koska nämä virheet johtuivat "vääristä" asetuksista käyttäjien profiileissa.

----------

